# Covid 19 quarantine induced shopping spree tank build



## Ulendon (Mar 24, 2020)

So I've kept saltwater tanks in the past and now am doing a planted freshwater hillstream (ish) tank.

I've considered bettas in the past and thought it would even be fun to try breeding some. well, the last couple of weeks I've been mainly working from home which has meant a LOT of browsing aquabid and ebay and somehow I managed to buy 6 Betta from Thailand! I'm not sure what happened really... 

So yeah. That happened. 

Petco is doing their 1 a gallon sale so I bought a 20 long and I think I will divide it for 4 of them. Maybe to begin with I'll just put the dividers in either end so 5 gallons on each end divided off for the two males and put the females in the middle. I do have other tanks so if that doesn't work they could each have their own space. I'm still contemplating this. I'm hoping to make the 20 gallon look pretty with a different little planted scape in each portion. I've seen some cute ones.

I'll post pictures as soon as I reach enough posts that I'm allowed to.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Looking forward to it, and thanks for the tip about the tank sale


----------

